# post mastectomy seroma



## beverly.reynolds@medevolve.com (Jan 28, 2010)

can someone help coding aspiration post mastectomy seroma in the office under ultrasound guidance?  I've been given three different ways to bill, with a 79, with a 78 and with a 58.  I will need documentation to support any advice I give.  

Beverly Hendrick
Little Rock, Arkansas


----------



## drsnpatil (Jan 29, 2010)

*Mod-79*



beverly.hendrick@medsync-ar.com said:


> can someone help coding aspiration post mastectomy seroma in the office under ultrasound guidance?  I've been given three different ways to bill, with a 79, with a 78 and with a 58.  I will need documentation to support any advice I give.
> 
> Beverly Hendrick
> Little Rock, Arkansas



We will bill this post mastectomy seroma procedure code by appending mod-79.


----------

